

How digital currency could help end corruption in Afghanistan - yror10
http://www.wired.com/2014/05/how-digital-currency-could-end-corruption-in-afghanistan/

======
ZenPro
This is utterly misguided from a cultural and a technological viewpoint.

Afghanistan is not a unified country but a series of tribal fiefdoms with
radically different social environments.

